# Utilization limit/low hashrate after period of time (3080 FE)



## withaknife420 (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm having a weird issue I can't seem to pinpoint, if anyone has some tips I'd love to see them.

3080 FE, Ryzen 5800x, MSI X570, Corsair Vengeance 3600mhz

When I'm not gaming, I'm running Nicehash on Excavator/Daggerhashimoto. hashrate halves to around 46-48mh (normally 95-97mh) after a period of inactivity on the computer, confirmed by "Utilization limit" as Yes in hwinfo and "No load limit" as 1 in Afterburner. I try to catch it in GPU-z to look at PerfCap, but GPU-Z seems to wake up the card, returning full hashrate, and the limits noted on hwinfo/Afterburner goes away. PerfCap notes "Pwr" limit but so do other apps as my overclocks are set as 67% pwr, -250 core, +1050 mem, so of course they show power limit is active which is fine. 

Sure I could leave GPU-Z running, but I rather try to figure out what's going on.

Sidenote: Was not having this issue a few days ago. I swapped to NVMe and did a full reinstall of OS's & everything rather than cloning over. I tested by reinstalling the previous SSD and hashrate was consistent. Same overclocks. Windows power mode set to full performance. Sleep mode disabled, monitor shut off disabled, but somehow I feel like Windows is doing this putting the card in idle mode. That or somehow its application based issue and Windows/Nvidia is not recognizing Nicehash/ Excavator as a GPU using app?  You would figure it would use the load sensors on the GPU though.

Anyone know why the card thinks there's no GPU load and thus reducing clocks even while all monitoring apps indicate ~100% load consistently when miner is running?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 19, 2022)

try doing a clean re-install of the nvidia drivers.. i have the opposite problem to you.. running nicehash seems to stop the cards gaming ability it wont go into 3D mode.... i even have a separate PC for gaming because of this issue..

trog


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 19, 2022)

Probably limit in drivers. Find oldest Nvidia drivers supporting your GPU, do DDU and try them. Prevent system from auto-update.


----------



## withaknife420 (Mar 19, 2022)

trog100 said:


> try doing a clean re-install of the nvidia drivers.. i have the opposite problem to you.. running nicehash seems to stop the cards gaming ability it wont go into 3D mode.... i even have a separate PC for gaming because of this issue..
> 
> trog


This is one thing I'm going to try when I get home, the only difference I think from last time is I disconnected the network cable, ran ddu and then install the drivers. This time I forgot to disconnect the network cable before installing the drivers to begin with but I didn't run ddu so Windows had a chance to install it s driver, maybe that's messing with it.


Mescalamba said:


> Probably limit in drivers. Find oldest Nvidia drivers supporting your GPU, do DDU and try them. Prevent system from auto-update.


I appreciate your input, but this is the same driver I was using for weeks without any issues with the hashrate. In fact it's the very same installer file I've been using, on a flash drive.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 19, 2022)

check gddr6x temperatures


----------



## withaknife420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> check gddr6x temperatures


Ranging between 98-102. I ordered some Gelid pads but logs don't show thermal throttle at any point. Core at 54 deg. Was the same before Win 11 reinstall when this wasn't happening.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 19, 2022)

withaknife420 said:


> Ranging between 98-102. I ordered some Gelid pads but logs don't show thermal throttle at any point. Core at 54 deg. Was the same before Win 11 reinstall when this wasn't happening.


 110 c is the memory throttle point.. 

trog


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 19, 2022)

withaknife420 said:


> Ranging between 98-102. I ordered some Gelid pads but logs don't show thermal throttle at any point. Core at 54 deg. Was the same before Win 11 reinstall when this wasn't happening.


still thats really hot. but assuming its not overheating, it could probably be the new nvidia drivers being more restrictive or someth. Maybe you could test with some older version and windows 10 to test if the issue remnains there.


----------



## withaknife420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> still thats really hot. but assuming its not overheating, it could probably be the new nvidia drivers being more restrictive or someth. Maybe you could test with some older version and windows 10 to test if the issue remnains there.


Was already on Win 11 before, but it was an upgrade from W10 to W11. Since the NVMe it was fresh W11 install. I do still have W10 though I'll test this. Previously card ran same temps for weeks without throttling.


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 19, 2022)

Given even current LTSC version of Windows can push updates on its own and hidden, I wouldn't be sure its not system or Nvidia.


----------



## withaknife420 (Mar 21, 2022)

As an update. I disabled network adapters, ran DDU, installed drivers and enabled adapters again. Seems to have done the trick, im almost 24hrs into it at full hashrate without keeping GPUz (or other app which utilizes the card) running.

I'll post another update if I find the issue comes back.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 21, 2022)

withaknife420 said:


> As an update. I disabled network adapters, ran DDU, installed drivers and enabled adapters again. Seems to have done the trick, im almost 24hrs into it at full hashrate without keeping GPUz (or other app which utilizes the card) running.
> 
> I'll post another update if I find the issue comes back.



my thoughts are that the nicehash mining software does something to the nvidia drivers.. which is why a clean new driver install is needed.. at least that is what happens with me.. 

trog


----------



## LuxorAB (May 13, 2022)

withaknife420 said:


> As an update. I disabled network adapters, ran DDU, installed drivers and enabled adapters again. Seems to have done the trick, im almost 24hrs into it at full hashrate without keeping GPUz (or other app which utilizes the card) running.
> 
> I'll post another update if I find the issue comes back.


Are you using Telegram Desktop by any chance?

I run into the same exact problem with 3080FE on win10 and later on win11. 
Half a year ago I spent hours (if not days) troubleshooting it and figured out that it's somehow Telegram related. I have no clue why it is, but the fix is as follows:

Quit Telegram => Restart miner

After that card stops being "limited" until you reboot and you can turn Telegram back on. Works on win11 100% of a time, at least for me.

I had this problem on win10 too, but switched to win11 before I found the "solution". Maybe it's not always Telegram problem, but some other software, that uses the same or similar engine or whatever.

Hope it works or at least would help to find a solution.


----------

